# Japanese Ginger Salad Dressing



## pgladden

Thought I would share this with everyone. Got this receipe from a good friends mother-in-law who is Japanese.

Ginger Salad Dressing

Ground fresh ginger  (about 1 Tbs)
rice vineger               (about 1 tsp)
miso                          (about 2 Tbs)
sweet mirin seasoning     (about 1 tsp)
fish seasoning                  (just a little)
sugar                           (just a little)
water                          add enough to get dressing to a good
                                   consistancy.

Love these kinds of receipes -- no real hard and fast measurements. Just like my Grandma did   

You can find the fish seasonings at most Asian markets -- its a dry powder of ground up fish  I know it doesn't sound too good but the taste is great. 

You really just need to start making this and taste as you go along and make adjustments. It will keep for a good while in the fridge so I usually make a double batch when I make it.

Enjoy!!

Pada


----------



## kitchenelf

YUMMY - thanks so much pg.  Now, do you thing she knows how to make the shrimp sauce they serve in the Japanese steakhouses?  I would love to have that recipe!!!!  

I could get addicted to the ginger dressing - it's so refreshing!


----------



## pgladden

I am not sure, but I will ask and see what comes of it. It will be after the holidays as my friend is out of town. I will have to find a way to work in a meal with the dressing over the holidays. I think it makes a greast break from the usual blue cheese, thousand island type dressings. I truely love "junk" salads -- you know where you throw everything in the bowl. (Its a great way to clean out the fridge as well!!)

Pada


----------



## kitchenelf

Thanks for trying - I'll be waiting with breathless anticipation!  

I LOVE junk salads.  The hard part is when you are craving one and go out and "buy" everything - dang, that's expensive!!!!!!  I spent $60.00 on one of those junk salads one time!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Thanks for posting the Ginger Dressing recipe!!!!

I cant tell you how much I LOVE it! I couldnt find a recipe for that PLUS when I tried making it... it was god awful horrible! ha ha ha....

And, YES, I too love the junk salad.  Sixty bucks?   
Wow.... hey what did you put in it if you dont me asking.


----------



## Alix

Kitchenelf...do you mean the sesame based sauce? I have a recipe for it that I will post if you like. I will look for a condiment section to post it in...otherwise I will post it right back here. We use it for grilled shrimp and for steak. Believe it or not, it is the most amazing accompaniment to steak I have ever had.


----------



## Alix

Look under sauces for the above mentioned shrimp sauce recipe. It will be under sesame sauce.


----------



## SierraCook

pgladden said:
			
		

> Thought I would share this with everyone. Got this receipe from a good friends mother-in-law who is Japanese.
> 
> Ginger Salad Dressing
> 
> Ground fresh ginger (about 1 Tbs)
> rice vineger (about 1 tsp)
> miso (about 2 Tbs)
> sweet mirin seasoning (about 1 tsp)
> fish seasoning (just a little)
> sugar (just a little)
> water add enough to get dressing to a good
> consistancy.
> 
> Love these kinds of receipes -- no real hard and fast measurements. Just like my Grandma did
> 
> You can find the fish seasonings at most Asian markets -- its a dry powder of ground up fish  I know it doesn't sound too good but the taste is great.
> 
> You really just need to start making this and taste as you go along and make adjustments. It will keep for a good while in the fridge so I usually make a double batch when I make it.
> 
> Enjoy!!
> 
> Pada


 
Doesn't this recipe sound great. I wonder if fish sauce could be used in place of the fish seasoning? If anyone has any ideas, please let me know. 

Thanks, SC


----------

